# motion sensor



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

Install new vantage thermal motion sensor around a house , technology is incredible , those little things have a 45' plus range and 180 degrees radius


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

any sensitivity setting?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

no , use white out on the lens to correct some angle , then it's easy to remove .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

french connection!! said:


> Install new vantage thermal motion sensor around a house , technology is incredible , those little things have a 45' plus range and 180 degrees radius


Just think when you are working in someone's house there can be little cameras just like that watching everything you are doing...:laughing:


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually had that feeling many time in houses .


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

french connection!! said:


> I actually had that feeling many time in houses .


Me too - especially the big ones where they just give you the keys and leave


----------

